# TAM Jalepenos



## mrgrumpy (Mar 8, 2007)

Has anyone tried these?  I have been doing some reading up on them, and they are like 1/3rd the heat of a regular jalepeno.

The misses doesn't like much for heat, and I am thinking of maybe trying to plant a couple of them if I can find some already started.  If not, maybe just order a pack of seeds and try them that way.

Bill


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 8, 2007)

That's the kind I grew last summer.  Bought the plants at Lowes.  Here is a picture of the picked peppers.  They were a little smaller than I like and were not very hot at all.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 8, 2007)

oooooooooo bet they'd be great pickled!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thats what I did with most of them and the rest went into coleslaw
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  gave it that Jalepeno taste without so much heat.


----------



## ozark rt (Mar 8, 2007)

Especially if you picked a peck of 'em.


----------



## smoked (Mar 8, 2007)

wonder what they would taste like smoked like chipoltles.....hummmmmmmmm maybe a new experiment to try????


----------



## payson (Mar 8, 2007)

Speaking of the Tam, I grew a hybrid jalapeno last year called a "Fooled You". Very sweet. Looks exactly like a Jalapeno with zero heat. Great for stuffing, salads, etc... Also grew a pepper called a "Trinidad Perfume". A zero heat Scotch Bonnet. Delicious! My exotic pepper of choice this season will be a total about face, the Bhut Jolokia. It's de-throned the Red Savina Habanero as the new worlds hottest pepper. 1 million + scoville units!!


----------



## smoked (Mar 8, 2007)

peppers with no heat.....ummmmmmmmmmmm I'm thinking of that really bad date.........


----------



## payson (Mar 8, 2007)

"peppers with no heat....."

You gotta admit though, pepers such as the red bell have a place. "No heat" doesn't equate to "bad". I love the whole spectrum!


----------



## smoked (Mar 8, 2007)

oh don't get me wrong, the sweet has it's place, but the hot needs it also.......I love peppers of all types.......it's the capasian man...... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  but trust me, the little lady makes a killer pasta salad with the red orange and yellow bell peppers......it's really damn good!!!!


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey Payson, 
I took hubby to 2007 Fiery Foods and Barbecue Show out in Albuquerque this past weekend. I will be putting up a thread on it later, but I wanted to let you know he tried a sort of paste of the bhut jolokia. See I have 1 plant ordered for the garden this year. He literally barely dipped the edge of his tiny spoon in the stuff. Started out with good flavor. About two booths down he was breathing heavy (that hot pepper breathing) by the end of the row I looked at him and he was sweating profusely, red as an apple, and he finsished his beer and my margarita to try and tame the flame. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (Yes we know that dairy or the like is what will calm it, but there wasn't any around.) Finally, a taste of hot bloody mary mix took the heat away 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I'm not quite sure what we're going to do with this pepper, but it will be tucked away in a far away corner of the garden so it doesn't cross pollinate...


----------



## payson (Mar 8, 2007)

My thoughts exactly. I want to grow it but I don't have any idea what I'll do with it!!


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 8, 2007)

In Venezuela, they use a pepper extensively that they call "aji dulce" (ah-hee  dool-say).  It is just like you described.  I was able to get plants in the states a couple times, but don't want to grow 2nd generation seeds.  I'm afraid they've crossed w/ my habs.

Did yours grow multi-colored, red yellow and orange?  Remarkable flavored peppers.

Tim


----------



## payson (Mar 8, 2007)

They are very similar. The "Fooled You" stayed predominantly orange upon maturity though. They were very flavorful as well. Scotch Bonnet flavor without the intense scorch. Check out www.chiliplants.com for an example of each. Great resource for peppers I might add! If you can't find it there I doubt it exists! (I'm not affiliated with them by the way, just love their varieties)


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 8, 2007)

I couldn't find them @ that site, but I found several sources for seeds when I googled aji dulce.  I'd really like to be able to find plants again though.


----------



## payson (Mar 8, 2007)

http://www.chileplants.com/search.as...&SearchButton=

These weren't them?


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 8, 2007)

I've used Cross Country nursery for years now and they are top notch.  Love the variety of their peppers and tomatoes.  If you like jalapenos, try the biker billy's.  They seem to be a little larger and a little hotter than a regular jalapeno.  Other favorites are hinkle hotz, granpa's and peter peppers.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.  I do like a little heat in my pepper, but the rest of the family doesn't.  So I was thinking of trying some without the heat, as I can always add heat to mine.  Maybe add some of the regular jalepeno into the mixture when I make my abt's just for me.... 

Bill


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 9, 2007)

How'd you do that?  I searched aji dulce every way i could figure, and didn't find them.  It looks like #2 is the one I want. 

Do you have any experience ordering plants from these folks? if so, what quality and size plants did you get?

Tim


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 9, 2007)

I used to grow peter peppers every year.  I quit when I had the neighbor's daughters pull weeds in my garden and their parents complained.  They're a very novel pepper.  Have you got any pix for those that aren't familiar?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm looking for an extra large jalapeno that's hotter than a TAM, but a little on the mild side.  Any ideas?

Tim


----------



## payson (Mar 9, 2007)

I actually just typed "aji Dulce" into the last free form line in the search field. Searched by name instead of heat level, shape, etc. As far as experience with the company, I have none. A friend pointed me in their direction. Based on their pretty iron clad guarantee I'm going to give them a shot. Check out some of their cusomer testimonials. Looks pretty good. For what it's worth, I'm splitting an order of twelve plants with a friend. Here's what I'm getting: Bhut Jolokia, Cherry Bomb Hybrid, Almapaprika, Datil Sweet, Mini Chocolate Bell, Window Box Roma VFN Hybrid (Tomato). Next year I'll be happy to pass any of the seeds along from the above.


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 9, 2007)

I saw the Datil on their site, it looked similar to the aji dulce.  As for the million Scov stuff, it's a bit much for me.  Do you plan on isolating your plants so that they don't cross pollenate.  It'd be a big surprise next year if your sweet peppers crossed with the hot Indian ones.

Tim


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 9, 2007)

Plants come well packaged probably about 7 - 10 in tall.  They are in like 6 pack containers with each plant segregated. Last year I ordered like 30+ from them without any issues.  This year I have 40 peppers and I think 15 tomatoes.  
I originally ordered the peter pepper as a conversation piece, but I actually love the flavor, heat but very bright flavor.  Hubby can't cut into them without a grimace!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I just made a call to my pepper guru and he said that the jumbo jalapeno they have at chiliplants.com is not as hot as a regular but definitely bigger.  As I recall though it was later in the season.  He also suggested an ancho chili.  Bigger than a jap, more mild with a little sweet hint.


----------



## payson (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll grow my hot ones in the front yard and the milds out back. I'd hate for the Bhut Jolokia to taint everything! Like you, that's way too much heat for me. I want it for the sheer novelty. Speaking of heat, I recently infused a bottle of vodka with a few smoked Tabasco's and 1 small smoked habanero. It's been soaking for about a week and it's already hot beyond reason. I might be able to use it for a bloody mary but I already have my doubts. I was hesitant about adding the habanero and went against my better judgement. I do love smoke drying the hot peppers and then grinding them up with kosher salt. Great seasoning. I also like smoking just plain old kosher salt. Nice to have smoke infused salt around!


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanx Shellbec,
                     I'll go to chiliplants.  I don't think I want to go to an ancho.  I want the jalapeno flavor and flesh thickness.  My wife just doesn't like her ABTs quite so hot.  Usually if I seed them and de-membrane them they're OK for her, but you know how some of them are just plain hot.  I'll give you a rep power point for the help.

Tim


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 9, 2007)

Never thought of that!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  We manage a VFW and have Sunday bloody mary crowd.  Have to try a small bottle of that.  Did you just add them and let them soak?  I'm not sure how you infuse wodka...


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 9, 2007)

Did you say "wotka".  Split the peppers, soak them in the "wotka", strain the wotka.  OC is alcohol soluble.  The smaller you cut the peppers, the quicker they infuse.  Garlic and lime vodka makes a good Bloddy Mary.  Only use the zest of the lime,  no pith or fruit.

Tim


----------



## payson (Mar 9, 2007)

That's exactly what I did. Added some smoke dried ones and that was it. Just popped them into a fresh bottle and resealed it. I've never tried it with fresh but I'm sure that would work too. Also, the smoke dried ones were dried on a wood skewer so they do have a small hole in them. I'm guessing a hole is a good thing because the vodka can get inside easier. Go easy though, you'll be amazed how quickly the heat gets in there.


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you Payson and Tim!  I will definitely do this.  Probably this weekend for next Sunday...hmmm...hot pepper and lime wodka and a bloody mary bar...You pay for the shot and then we have a small "salad" bar type set up with all different additions you can add, clamato, beefamato, tomato, celery, horseradish, woosey sauce, etc...


----------



## payson (Mar 9, 2007)

That sounds might fine indeed! May have to fix myself one after work! (Assuming I haven't totally overheated my Vodka!!)


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 9, 2007)

You could probably dilute it with some plain vodka...I just emailed our Sunday bartender about the new concoction...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  My mind is going now about what else you do with this.  Every once in a while this one guy will make a bet over prarie fire shots.  Whoever "wins" gets to put the amount of tabasco in a shot of tequila.  I imagine a tequila infused with hot peppers (and lemon) could take over the tabasco...oohhh tequila infused with some hot peppers and lemon, salt the rim of the glass....bingo!


----------



## payson (Apr 23, 2007)

My peppers just arrived from www.chileplants.com 
All were VERY healthy. Good company! Can't wait to get 'em in the ground!


----------



## camocook (Apr 23, 2007)

You're Lucky, You'll Be Eating Yours A Month Before Us Here In Philly. It's Still A Little Cool At Night Around Here.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 23, 2007)

Bill, I get my seeds from Henry Fields. Do a 'google' and you can order them on line.  It was Sir Monty that geve me the heads up on Henry Fields last year.


----------



## smokyokie (Apr 23, 2007)

just ordered some tommy toe and pepper plants from Cross Country last week. They should be here in a day or two. I'll post a report when I get them.

Tim


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome back SmokyOky, missed your wisdom and inputs.

Keep Smokin


----------



## smokyokie (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanx for the welcome words.  I'm still lurking around, just don't have the time I'd like to to interact w/ yourself and all the fine folks that make up this community.  I can always make time to answer  a PM, but I've been trying to curtail non-essential communication in arder to fulfill responsibilities.  It's always a pleasure to get an email notification from SMF.

BTW, busy or not, I'm still planning a trip to Missouri.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 12, 2007)

Got one TAM Jalapeno plant in a pot on the deck.  Doing very well, starting to spout flowers.  My ? is....approx how many peppers can one expect from one plant?


----------



## squeezy (Jun 12, 2007)

I agree ...


----------



## squeezy (Jun 12, 2007)

Yes... when I do stuffed bell peppers I use Jalepenos and or chipotles ... problem solved with lots of flavor ....


----------



## smokyokie (Jun 13, 2007)

I would imagine you'd get at least a couple dozen.  I always get my best crop in the fall.  Weather, how you feed and water, etc are all big determining factors.  Of course, you'd probably get more if planted in the ground.

Let us know how much heat(if any) they have.  I've had some w/ no heat at all, and some w/ moderate heat.  Personally, I quit growing them because they just don't seem to get very big.

Tim


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info Tim.  Will do on the heat and #'s.  First shot at peppers and I wanted something the mrs would consider trying (does'nt like hot stuff).


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm a regular (or I'm regular) farmer now.  Got the maters getting bigger, and now my first jalapenos are appearing!  Dawg happy!


----------



## Dutch (Jul 11, 2007)

My peppers are coming on. I planted 3 Tam jalapenos, a couple of sweet bells, a Big Bertha bell and a New Mexican that the son in law requested. So far my Tams have 3-4 peppers each so I'm hoping to pick 'em and do some MBT's (Mild Buffler Turds) this weekend.

This year I managed to plant in addition to the peppers, some 'maters, cukes, a watermelon, a squash for the wife and some punk'ins for the grandkids.  It got to dang hot too dang fast and I didn't get my corn in-dang it.


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 11, 2007)

I've been picking japs for about 3 wks now.  Tried a new variety called "Tormento".  These are the biggest prettiest most productive I've ever grown.  I've had a couple that measured 4 1/2" long.  Crisp thick walls w/o any checking or purpling.  This is what I'll grow in the future.

I've been picking a few tommies too, but have been watching more rot than what I've picked due to all the monsson type weather we've had.  I keep lookinf for a big boat full of animals to come floating by.  I've picked two or three nice Brandywines, 6 or 8 Cherokee Purples, and a handful or two of my favorite little Black Cherries.

We've been picking cukes 3 or 4 a day for about a month.  New variety "Sweet slice".  Theyre pretty good, but not as long as we like them to be.

Swiss Chard is growing faster than we can pick it, and the asparagus made about 60#-70# this spring.

Serrano and bell peppers are doing well, habaneros and aji dulce are looking for a little hot dry weather.

All herbs are going crazy.  I'll need to weed eat the oregano, dill, marjoram and sage if they don't settle down.

That's the Smoky Okie garden report for now.

Tim


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 14, 2007)

Mater plant dead due to T-Storm gust.  Blew over the stake and stalk.  Oh well, have another going.  Pepper doing great!  Have about 20 -24 on it.  The big ones are about 3" long.  When do I pick, and when I pick, can I get more?


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 16, 2007)

Pick when they look like you want them to look.  If you leave them on long enough, they'll turn red, lose a little heat, and get a lot sweeter.  The more you pick, the sooner the plant will make more.  I usually get 2 major harvests,  one in June/July, and one in Sept./October.

Tim


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 28, 2007)

Have around 20-30 Tams on my plant.  All anywhere from 1 to almost 3 inches long, all green (except one pepper that is totally red, and came out that way).  When are they ready to pick?  Asking b/c I've never grown peppers before.


----------

